# [EVDL] 2007 Zenn ac interlock issue - need help troubleshooting



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello,

2007 ZENN 2.22LX

We replaced our QuiQ charger with a new Quick Charge charger that 
works great - batteries charged up to full capacity with no issues. 
Unfortunately, I have not been able to override the AC interlock (it 
stops the car from going when it is connected to an AC outlet). The 
new charger doesn't have the leads necessary to reconnect it to match 
the old one. We would like to bypass the the ac interlock.

At the advice of someone who has done this upgrade before, I 
connected the wires that used to go into the charger to one another 
to close the circuit, but the interlock is still blocking motion. So 
our batteries are fully charged but we can't go anywhere.

I've traced the actual switch to an internal component in the 
Interface Module. It is mounted on a circuit board and I don't have 
the skills to be messing with that. I thought that closing the loop 
that used to go through the charger would take care of it per the 
advice I got, but that didn't work. The battery warning light is on, 
everything else seems to be working as expected, the car just won't 
go into drive or reverse.

Any suggestions for further troubleshooting?

Thanks in advance,
Tom 


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Cory - I'll take a look at that. I suspected one of the wires 
might be the temperature sensor. I do have the shop manual but it has 
little detail. i think some additional wiring was added from their 
pics too when the AC upgrade was added.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Tom McIntire wrote:
> 
> > We replaced our QuiQ charger with a new Quick Charge charger that
> > works great - batteries charged up to full capacity with no issues.
> ...


----------

